# Lease or Buy vehicle



## Gman_01 (Aug 22, 2011)

Had an interesting conversation yesterday at work regarding lease or buying a vehicle.
Since both my cars are getting along in yrs, although both Honda's, some preventative mtnce and regular wear and tear are starting to require repairs re: shocks, timing belts, etc.

What is the best choice - lease or buy? On one hand you don't really have to ever worry about repairs with a lease, however with purchasing its an asset.

Pls direct me lol


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Unless there are serious issues with your current vehicles, having to do a little bit of preventive maintenance couple of times a year is no reason to go out and buy/lease a new car.
Timing belt doesn't seem to be replaced until about 200K kms. for regular passenger cars, and it's a one time thing only.
Preventive maintenance is a lot cheaper than both buy and lease.


----------



## arie (Mar 13, 2011)

*car*

it depends if you own your own business and can write it off 

notwithstanding that if you hold cars for a long time ie more than 5-6 years i understand from articles i have read that it is cheaper to own than lease


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

+1 to maintain. Having to replace a few wear components is a pretty bad reason to 'throw out' a car. You may _want_ a new car, but I don't think you _need_ one.


----------



## sensfan15 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do yourself a favour - save your cash and walk or bike to work 

I have had 2 used cars in the past and bought both outright with cash. Both cars ended up being money pits and since getting rid of them have saved thousands upon thousands of dollars. Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

How old is your car?

The whole lease vs. buy argument will go on forever. There are strong and valid opinions on both sides. 

For my part, I prefer to buy. I don't have to have a brand new car and I prefer to go for something 2-3 years old and still in nice shape. I don't like the mileage limitations and other restrictions on leases.


----------



## Gman_01 (Aug 22, 2011)

We have 2001 Civic with 137,000k and an '03 civic with 214,000k.

I just HATE car repairs because once something is fixed its always another 2-3 other things that need to get done.


----------

